#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Arunachal Pradesh btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## jaivinder

*

NIT Arunachal Pradesh Year of Establishment:* 2010.


*NIT Arunachal Pradesh Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*NIT Arunachal Pradesh Admission:* JEE Mains.


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Lilabari Airport, Lakhimpur (Assam)
*Distance from Airport :* 62km
*Nearest Railway Station :*Harmutty Railway Station (Meter Gauge), Lakhimpur (Assam)
*Distance from Railway Station :* 36km
*NIT Arunachal Pradesh Year of Establishment:* 2010.


*NIT Arunachal Pradesh Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*NIT Arunachal Pradesh Admission:* JEE Mains.

*National Institute of Technology Yupia, Papumpare, Arunachal Pradesh First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2015.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Bio Technology*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
283468
386781

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
419525
419525

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
447584
447584

Open Rank
All India Candidate
28752
32087

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
301771
301771

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
33536
37539

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
499775
499775

SC Rank
All India Candidate
135764
136691

ST Rank
All India Candidate
223977
223977

ST PwD Rank
All India Candidate
490224
490224

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
92146
281428

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
713250
713250

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
745917
878247

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
299668
299668

Open Rank
All India Candidate
18829
25454

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
178971
178971

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
29537
29759

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
247540
247540

SC Rank
All India Candidate
78803
92803

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
854005
854005

ST Rank
All India Candidate
122074
122074

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
91922
224341

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
231663
375911

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
408912
653984

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
289701
289701

Open Rank
All India Candidate
17254
19689

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
239117
239117

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
21956
22904

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
249344
249344

SC Rank
All India Candidate
76270
96978

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
644732
644732

ST Rank
All India Candidate
165291
165291

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
194678
342106

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
376598
376598

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
534600
534600

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
344590
344590

Open Rank
All India Candidate
14643
24180

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
220364
220364

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
26703
29051

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
287555
287555

SC Rank
All India Candidate
108555
112877

ST Rank
All India Candidate
157149
157149

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
83864
338686

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
399563
399563

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
557136
557136

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
406265
406265

Open Rank
All India Candidate
17743
22463

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
287491
287491

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
28622
29221

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
310875
310875

SC Rank
All India Candidate
102328
103821

ST Rank
All India Candidate
134559
134559

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
56625
275201

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
316288
347066

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
592350
694471

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
336091
336091

Open Rank
All India Candidate
9642
20693

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
165727
165727

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
24197
26193

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
214216
214216

SC Rank
All India Candidate
89750
93280

ST Rank
All India Candidate
164850
164850



*NIT Arunachal Pradesh** Fee Structure for academic session of 2014-2015 For Engineering:*

Tuition Fee for this academic session Rs. 70,000/- per annum

*NIT Arunachal Pradesh Fee Structure for academic session of 2015-2016 For Engineering:*

Tuition Fee for this academic session will be updated soon

*Placement 2014

Placement Statistics

DEPTT.
STUDENTS
MULTIPLE OFFERED
TOTAL PLACED

ECE
24
1
10

CSE
29
3
20

EEE
27
5
11svsdvs


*
*Companies that visited the Campus
*
 Polaris
 IBM
 L&T
 Nile stream
 Tech Mahindra
 TCS
 Smartech

*CAMPUS FACILITIES: 
*
 Library
 Canteen
 Computer Center
 Health Centre
 Hostels
 Language Laboratory

*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the* *attachememts*





  Similar Threads: IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities AISECT University, Mendua, Raisen (Madhya Pradesh) btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Arunachal Pradesh btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus NIT Arunachal Pradesh btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

